

Apple Exec Hired From IBM Ordered to Stop Work  - prakash
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2334163,00.asp

======
potatolicious
Sour grapes I tell you. IMHO the NCA is probably the most unreasonable
document an employer can make you sign. Divulging company secrets to a
competitor, either during or after your employment, is already illegal, and
furthermore enforced by your NDA. Any further restrictions is just the
employer overstepping their moral rights, and the only thing it does is
restrict employee mobility.

------
josefresco
Isn't IBM a 'consulting/services' company now having sold off their PC unit to
Lenovo? How is Apple a direct competitor? Given the large size of IBM and
Apple, and the many areas they compete in I don't see how this non-compete is
enforceable.

Seems like sour grapes to me.

~~~
briansmith
They still sell a wide range of servers and a lot of server-related hardware.

------
evilneanderthal
Misleading headline.

He's been ordered to stop work until the court makes a decision - not
necessarily permanently.

Of course, now he has the Nazgûl to deal with.

